

Ask HN: a standard microblogging format? - jganetsk

What does HN think about a standard microblogging format, that both clients (like Twitter apps) and providers (like Twitter and Facebook) could implement? It could include some mechanism of universally qualified usernames (like @aplusk would translate into twitter://aplusk), and maybe some provisions for realtime search.<p>This way, I could get use one application for receiving both Facebook and Twitter updates, and have an improved user experience. This could really be a good move for Facebook; their status updates would become a push technology, instead of pull as it is now. It would also fight against Twitter's hegemony.
======
abraham
Check out <http://identi.ca/doc/openmublog>

